# Pre-Season Game #1: Sixers Vs Rockets (NBATV)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Vs









For those of you who don't have NBA TV, you can listen to the webcast at http://610wip.com/ .


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, I just missed this game. Anyone who watched or listened to it, could they please post a brief recap? Thanks.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The game doesn't happen until 7:00 PM EST, so you didn't miss anything.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> The game doesn't happen until 7:00 PM EST, so you didn't miss anything.


Oh, oops! Haha. Okay, well I will miss the game anyways. Whoever watches it or listens to it please leave some comments on what you saw. Thanks!


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

NBA.com is also streaming radio for all preseason games. I'm gonna have to stream, cause I don't have NBATV anymore.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Cornrow Wallace said:


> NBA.com is also streaming radio for all preseason games. I'm gonna have to stream, cause I don't have NBATV anymore.


If you want the full Sixers experience go to 610wip.com and listen to their stream and listen to the Sixers crew.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If you want the full Sixers experience go to 610wip.com and listen to their stream and listen to the Sixers crew.


Does that work for regular season games too?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Cornrow Wallace said:


> Does that work for regular season games too?


Yeah, it should.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

OMFG THANK THE LORD I GOT NBATV.....


yayayayayay im soooo happy


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

WIP doesn't have the game. NBA.com has the Sixers' radio crew though.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like the game is blacked out on NBA TV in the area, and it's not on any alternate channels. Guess I'll just go back to studying.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Why isn't Webber in the game?


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

25-21, Sixers, after 1.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Todd MacCulloch sucks at radio................


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

The game audio is available at nba.com.

http://www.nba.com/games/20051011/HOUPHI/livestats.html

Click on Listen Live


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Korver to IGGY Alley-OOP


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

I don't think it's a good sign that both Webber and Dalembert are not playing. They say that Webber is "resting", but that's genuine jibberish for "nursing an injury".


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

56-54 Philly at the Half


Lee Nailon 4-4 in *they updated was i was looking at* he played 8 Mins played? I just turned in be4 the half so i didnt see him play but that doesnt sound half bad


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I was so wrong about James Thomas he isn't as nearly as good as the last time I seen him at Texas

Bradley looks real scared when he gets the ball hes not that comfortable with it.

Hunter is athletic as hell.

Louis Williams looks good out there.

Kevin Ollie was real solid in his pt.

Ai is ai.

Igoudala is keeping us in this with his hustle,points, and rebounds.

good game


T-Mac is a ****ing monster he can't be stopped


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

105-91 Rockets Final Score

Gai can really block shots he can get up! but was pretty poor on offense 

Two players i was most impressed in:
Stephen Hunter- he was taking it to Yao for a while in there I really think hes gonna be big for us behind Dalembert
Kevin Ollie- He just looked great of course its preseason and your not always playin against ppl your going to even see during the regular season but he looked solid


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I got to see this over at my brother's house, some reason it worked on DirecTV but not Comcast.

Steven Hunter doesn't have a single post move. What's scary about this team that was out there tonight was that the only players who posted up were John Salmons, Lee Nailon, and Andre Iguodala.

Deng Gai can block shots but he's not a rebounder. James Thomas can only rebound. Castleberry is a stiff. Michael Bradley is soft, he's not going to set a hard pick, he doesn't box out, and he doesn't try to finish hard at the rim. Good thing I'm don't believe all the Kool-Aid they let leak out in newspaper articles about the team.

Kyle Korver was allowed to bring the ball up the floor more often than I remember him bringing it up any game last year, and he looked comfortable while doing it. Korver's shot is still as fast as ever. Iguodala is going to make great strides this season, he has a lot more confidence in his shot, he still needs to improve on his ballhandling. You really notice that it's not as strong as it could be when he's pressed.

John Salmons was scoring, but he was really out there forcing his offense. While the aggressiveness was a welcomed sight, I want him to play within the flow of the game more. Defensively he was leaving his feet way too often.

Kevin Ollie made some good plays, he is what he is, he'll never look extraordinary or terrible in the preseason. Iverson wasn't really shooting the ball until the second half, and he was out there more or less having fun often throwing behind the back passes.

Lee Nailon should provide a nice spark off the bench offensively.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm looking at the boxscore on NBA.com and it seems that Iverson had a nice scoring night and Korver had quite a few assists in their limited minutes. It's too bad Webber and Dalembert didn't get to play, I was hoping to get an idea how the team works in full gear. Maybe they will be suited up for next game.

Here is the boxscore for anyone interested... http://www.nba.com/games/20051011/HOUPHI/boxscore.html


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Stats don't matter too much in the preseason it's all about what you see and how certain guys play. I hope one of these guys on the deep bench show something that we can work off of.


----------



## slkHORN (Jan 11, 2005)

Glad to see Korver getting the bigger role last night, he looked good in it, as did Iguodala and naturally AI. Bradley didnt look confident enough or stong enough to keep up with the pace of the game. So torn though, love the sixers for so long but been a rockets fan since they picked up TMAC, who was amazing last night. I was lucky, in houston and Rockets games (even exhibition) are broadcasted on regular cable! Need to get NBATV though, probably wont be as lucky next time.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> I'm looking at the boxscore on NBA.com and it seems that Iverson had a nice scoring night and Korver had quite a few assists in their limited minutes. It's too bad Webber and Dalembert didn't get to play, I was hoping to get an idea how the team works in full gear. Maybe they will be suited up for next game.
> 
> Here is the boxscore for anyone interested... http://www.nba.com/games/20051011/HOUPHI/boxscore.html


Nope, both Webber and Dalembert are not travellling with the team for the next game. Not good.


----------

